# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014



## Mefo- (10. November 2014)

Am Samstag hab ich mal meine persönliche Meerforellensaison eröffnet. Gefischt wurde in der Lübecker Bucht. Gegen 13:30 konnte ich das erste mal meinen Hansen Lotus grün/gold 22gr. in die Fluten schmeißen. Schon nach dem 3. Wurf war der Kontakt hergestellt. Nach kurzem Drill kurz vor der Landung ist mir die 50+ Schönheit leider ausgeschlitzt. MIST. Egal weiter. Es dauerte nur ca. 15min. da stieg die nächste Mefo ein. Diesmal mit mehr Konzentration gedrillt und siehe da, ein Silberbarren von 49cm zappelte kurz darauf im Kescher. Der Tag lief genauso super weiter. 2 weitere Mefos wurden kurzfristig der Ostsse entnommen und wieder auf freie Flosse gesetzt. Beide hatten über 50cm. So einen geilen Saisonstart habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt und hoffe das ich durch diesen Artikel den einen oder anderen dazu ermuntert habe die Rute in die Hand zu nehmen und ebenfalls loszulegen. PETRI


----------



## Slotterwobbel (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Dann sag ich mal Petri.
 War die letzten 3 male in Kiel los, und nicht mal ein Biss#q
 Aber das kennt man ja, irgendwann Knallt es wieder|supergri


----------



## derlippi (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Na da schließe ich mich an mit dem Petri...
War letzte Woche Freitag auch das erte mal diesen Herbst los.
(Lübecker Bucht...) Die erste gab es zum essen. Nicht groß mit 43 aber ziemlich Fett und damit ordentlich was dran.
Kurz nach dem Dunkel werden stieg dann tatsächlich noch ne wunderschöne 50+ ein und ich konnte Sie sogar bis zum Kescher drillen...Problem war nur das sich der Haken samt Fisch schön von aussen am kescher verfangen hatte und ich den Silberbarren somit nicht landen konnte....weg war Sie....Schade dachte ich aber andererseits hatte die Gute einen solchen Überlebenswillen das sie diesen Kampf redlich verdient, gewonnen hat...Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wider bei 70+...
Fazit: Ein super Einstieg in die Saison und wider einmal ein paar unbezahlbare Stunden am/im Wasser verbracht.
Ich finde da muss man garnicht immer etwas fangen. Das ist natürlich die Krönung eines tollen Tages aber einfach ein paar Stunden in der Natur zu verbringen ist das schönste.
Wo ich so lese das sehr oft Mefos im Laichkleid gefangen werden...
Ich habe witzigerweise noch nie eine braun gefärbte Mefo am haken gehabt...
Ach ja...hier noch ein Bild der gelandeten Forelle...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Am Samstag (08.11.) ab 20 Uhr zu dritt in Bojendorf gestanden... Fisch war genauso vorhanden wie Wind... 

Garnicht 

Gruß


----------



## laxvän (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Petri zu den schönen Mefos!#6
Ich habe meine Saison am Freitag und Samstag in der Kieler Förde auch eröffnet und habe mich immerhin am samstagmorgen mit einem 51er Leo entschneidern können aber Silber war weit und breit nicht zu sehen.
Ich habe mich mit mehreren Kollegen unterhalten und alle sagten mir, dass es im Moment noch ziemlich zäh sei...


----------



## HAVSEI (15. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Hallo Bordis.

Ich war vom 8.-15.11. auf Fehmarn und leider gibts nicht viel zu berichten
Angelzeit: täglich zwischen 14:00 -17:00 Uhr meist mit Blech und Springerflieger
09.11. Westermakelsdorf: 1 guter Nachläufer und 1 Anfasser
10.11. Presen/ Staberhuk: keine Kontakte
11.11. Altenteil: 1x ca. 30 cm und 1x weiterer Anfasser
12.11. Westermakelsdorf: 1x ca. 35 cm und 2x weitere Anfasser
mein Kumpel ne 42er auf Sbiro mit Pattegrisen
13.11. Staberhuk: 1 Dorsch, sonst keine Kontakte
14.11. Westermakelsdorf: keine Kontakte auf Blech bzw. Sbiro

Fazit: z.Zt. keine gute Fischerei auf der Insel. Es waren auch
viele weitere Blech- und Fusselwerfer unterwegs.
Einige weitere kleine Forellen sind in meinen näheren
Umfeld (nur Westermakelsdorf) noch rausgekommen.
Großfisch o.ä. habe ich nirgends gesehen...vielleicht
muss es einfach noch kälter werden?!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (25. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

So still geworden hier... 

In zwei Wochen geht es für mich und zwei Kollegen mal wieder für einen Tag auf die fast 400km lange Reise an die Küste. Für gewöhnlich lese ich immer mit erhöhter Aufmerksamkeit eure Fangthreats (und steuere nach meinem Trip auch immer gerne meine Berichte zum besten). 

Aber wieso passiert hier grad so wenig? Geht niemand mehr los? Sind die Meefos im Winterschlaf? 

Ich hoffe ja gar nicht auf Stellen und genaue Angaben. Aber helft mir doch bitte meine Motivation für den Trip zu steigern


----------



## Küstenjünger (25. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Werde morgen mal wieder ans Wasser, Bericht folgt dann hoffentlich als Motivation|rolleyes....


----------



## Küstenjünger (27. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Es gibt noch welche, schwimmt aber wieder.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (27. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Hübsch ist sie ;-) 

Aber ich glaube sie wird sich wen anders fürs Schäferstündchen suchen... hast du ihr viel Erfolg gewünscht? 

Petri!


----------



## Tino (28. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> So still geworden hier...
> 
> Aber wieso passiert hier grad so wenig? Geht niemand mehr los? Sind die Meefos im Winterschlaf?
> 
> Ich hoffe ja gar nicht auf Stellen und genaue Angaben. Aber helft mir doch bitte meine Motivation für den Trip zu steigern




In Mecklenburg/Vorpommern ist bis zum 15.12. strikte Schonzeit.
Also aus der Ecke werden wohl keine Fangmeldungen kommen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

bis zum 14.12.,  ab 15.12 funzt es wieder


----------



## HAVSEI (29. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> bis zum 14.12.,  ab 15.12 funzt es wieder



Yes!!! Die derzeitigen Temperaturen helfen uns, vielleicht noch die Saison bis zum Jahreswechsel auszudehnen.#6#6#6

:q:q:q


----------



## Broder (29. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Petri. Ganz ordentliche Ausbeute für die Zeit jetzt.
Danke für den Bericht.
|wavey:


----------



## nwm79mefo (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2014*

Moin moin, eine Woche noch denn können wir Mecklenburger auch wieder auf Mefo inne Ostsee:m#:
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

